# Bamboo Poles in Ontario???



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm looking to buy some good quality bamboo.

I've decided my winter project is to build a bike frame out of bamboo.

The main issue is that I have no idea where to buy the bamboo! I found one place that'll ship but they have big minimum orders (calibamboo).



I'm in London and I'm hoping there's somewhere around here that will have it! I'm hoping to find a place before it gets too cold or all the harvested bamboo is gone or something.. I don't know how it works. 


Anyone have any idea where a place to buy bamboo poles would be around London/Toronto?


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

You might want to look at Canada Bamboo World - bamboo nursery offering cold hardy bamboo plants. Minimum order is $40 plus shipping. They aren't local, but they are Canadian.

I haven't used them myself, but am likely to in the future to purchase some plants from them.


----------

